# BSJA class heights?



## flutterby321 (11 December 2009)

I don't want to sound stupid, but there's some unaffiliated jumping going on near me that uses BSJA classes, and since I've never done any BSJA, I was wondering how big the fences were. For instance, whats the maximum fence height in a discovery class?
Sorry if that's a bit of a stupid question, but I'm just curious


----------



## JDChaser (11 December 2009)

british novice - 0.9 mtrs (90 cms)
disco - 1m
newcomers - 1.10
foxhunter - 1.20

hope this helps


----------



## flutterby321 (11 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
british novice - 0.9 mtrs (90 cms)
disco - 1m
newcomers - 1.10
foxhunter - 1.20

hope this helps  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!
Is that the maximum fence height, or the average?


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 December 2009)

Its the height in the first rounds.. if you get 4 double clears then you qualify for 2nd rounds 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i think final rounds are:
1.05
1.15
1.20
1.40
i thinkkk!


----------



## JDChaser (11 December 2009)

maximum, i believe.


----------



## bigboyrocky (11 December 2009)

^^ but thats only for bsja, so the height above eg 90, 1, 1.10, 1.20 will be max height


----------



## flutterby321 (11 December 2009)

Thanks everyone :]
Since my pony jumps 3ft nicely, but at 3"3 or above he gets a bit panicky, so if 90cm is the maximum, i might give it a shot


----------



## kirkton (11 December 2009)

I think the rule book says that 80% of the jumps have to be at max height and that in any class the course builder has a 5cm allowance. Indoors they never really use this allowance but outdoors where the ground is undulating the height is taken from the point that the average horse would take off from. As this is fairly subjective then the 5cm ruling is used more.

Goodness I need to get out more!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (11 December 2009)

The 90cm quoted is the maximum height for the first round.  If you go clear and jump off then the fences are 10cm higher i.e 1.0m and there is always the possibility of the course builder using the 5cm tolerance.  In theory you could get a jump off fence of 1.05m


----------

